# impossible de lancer utorrent après extinction forcée



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
suite à un bug sur mon mac (que je pensais avoir d'ailleurs résolu suite à une aide obtenue sur ce forum), j'ai dû forcer l'extinction de mon mac. Au redémarrage, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le message "utorrent a quitté de manière imprévue", je clique sur "ignorer" et j'essaie de relancer l'application. Et là, le même message. Je clique alors sur "signaler", mais toujours rien. J'ai donc supprimé l'application et je l'ai retéléchargée. L'application n'a même pas fini d'être installée que le même message apparaît et je ne peux toujours pas démarrer l'application.
Je ne comprends vraiment pas et je ne sais pas du tout ce que je peux faire pour récupérer mon application et la faire démarrer…

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci !

Soazico


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Bonjour,
> suite à un bug sur mon mac (que je pensais avoir d'ailleurs résolu suite à une aide obtenue sur ce forum), j'ai dû forcer l'extinction de mon mac. Au redémarrage, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le message "utorrent a quitté de manière imprévue", je clique sur "ignorer" et j'essaie de relancer l'application. Et là, le même message. Je clique alors sur "signaler", mais toujours rien. J'ai donc supprimé l'application et je l'ai retéléchargée. L'application n'a même pas fini d'être installée que le même message apparaît et je ne peux toujours pas démarrer l'application.
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas et je ne sais pas du tout ce que je peux faire pour récupérer mon application et la faire démarrer…
> 
> ...


Supprime les prefs dans les préférences de ta bibliothèque utilisateur. Tout ce qui commence par com.bittorrent.uTorrent.plist.*


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse. Mais je dois mal m'y prendre, je ne trouve pas ces dossiers. je vais dans bibliotèque, puis préférences,  mais rien… mais en cherchant avec spotlight


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Mais je dois mal m'y prendre, je ne trouve pas ces dossiers. je vais dans bibliotèque, puis préférences,  mais rien… mais en cherchant avec spotlight


Ok, c'est parce que tu ne vas pas dans la bonne bibliothèque. La bibliothèque Utilisateur est cachée, il faut que tu cliques sur le menu Aller du Finder tout en maintenant la touche option enfoncée. Tu vas voir une Bibliothèque dans la liste. C'est celle-là.


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci. Je viens d'effacer ce fichier et j'ai essayé de relancer l'appli mais j'ai toujours le même message et l'appli ne se lance pas. Je dois peut-être désinstaller l'appli aussi ?


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Merci. Je viens d'effacer ce fichier et j'ai essayé de relancer l'appli mais j'ai toujours le même message et l'appli ne se lance pas. Je dois peut-être désinstaller l'appli aussi ?


Non, juste les fichiers de préférences. Il n'y en avait qu'un ? Il faut quitter l'application avant de les virer par contre. Si après ça ne marche toujours pas, alors je donne ma langue au chat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (30 Janvier 2020)

Tu télécharges EasyFind sur le MacAppStore (et non sur un site à malwares comme 01 net ou clubic) 
Puis tu rentres uTorrent ou bitTorrent, avec comme critères de cochés pour balayer large.
Fichiers et dossiers> insensible à la casse > fichiers et dossiers invisibles 
Tu devrais pouvoir localiser tous les fichiers plist. 
N’effaces bien entendu pas ce qui n’est pas .plist sans être sûr de ce que tu fais


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2020)

Il y a certainement des fichiers divers éparpillés.
Je sais que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec cet utilitaire, mais… 
Je testerais AppCleaner dans un cas comme celui-ci…


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Non, juste les fichiers de préférences. Il n'y en avait qu'un ? Il faut quitter l'application avant de les virer par contre. Si après ça ne marche toujours pas, alors je donne ma langue au chat.


Oui il n'y en avait qu'un. Et je n'ai même pas besoin de quitter l'application, puisque je ne peux même pas la démarrer…


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> Tu télécharges EasyFind sur le MacAppStore (et non sur un site à malwares comme 01 net ou clubic)
> Puis tu rentres uTorrent ou bitTorrent, avec comme critères de cochés pour balayer large.
> Fichiers et dossiers> insensible à la casse > fichiers et dossiers invisibles
> Tu devrais pouvoir localiser tous les fichiers plist.
> N’effaces bien entendu pas ce qui n’est pas .plist sans être sûr de ce que tu fais


OK j'essaie ! Et je n'efface jamais rien sans être sûre, surtout ce genre de fichiers, du chinois pour moi !


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Il y a certainement des fichiers divers éparpillés.
> Je sais que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec cet utilitaire, mais…
> Je testerais AppCleaner dans un cas comme celui-ci…


J'essaie après ! Mais comment fonctionne cet utilitaire ?


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> Tu télécharges EasyFind sur le MacAppStore (et non sur un site à malwares comme 01 net ou clubic)
> Puis tu rentres uTorrent ou bitTorrent, avec comme critères de cochés pour balayer large.
> Fichiers et dossiers> insensible à la casse > fichiers et dossiers invisibles
> Tu devrais pouvoir localiser tous les fichiers plist.
> N’effaces bien entendu pas ce qui n’est pas .plist sans être sûr de ce que tu fais


alors je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait la recherche, mais je ne trouve qu'un fichier plist. et je ne sais même pas si je peux/dois l'effacer, je joins une capture d'écran. Et j'ai aussi trouvé ce fichier : com.bitorrent.utweb.plist. J'efface ces deux fichiers ?  Au point où j'en suis…


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Tu peux les virer sans état d'âme. Tu peux aussi virer tous les .crash, ça encombre.


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Tu peux les virer sans état d'âme. Tu peux aussi virer tous les .crash, ça encombre.


Non ça ne fonctionne toujours pas…


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
Quel est ton OS, car uTorrent n'est pas et ne sera pas mis à jour en 64 bits
`La plupart d'entre vous se demandent peut-être quelle est la raison pour laquelle uTorrent fonctionne pas sur Catalina. Et vous ne serez pas tort de vous poser cette question, car uTorrent est toujours l’un des clients torrent les plus populaires à ce jour. Cependant, en regardant mieux, nous constatons que uTorrent est le client torrent de référence pour les utilisateurs Windows Sur Mac, la situation est un peu différente et il y a beaucoup de concurrents C’est peut-être l’une des raisons pour lesquelles uTorrent a décidé de ne pas investir plus de ressources et d’heures de travail dans la création d’une application uTorrent 64 bits.

Lorsque nous prenons également en compte le fait que le client Mac n'a pas reçu de mises à jour depuis presque un an et que la version la plus récente de BitTorrent Speed a été conçue uniquement pour les utilisateurs Windows, la photo devient claire et nette.

Donc, à la fin du support de macOS Catalina pour les applications 32 bits, nous verrons la fin de uTorrent sur les dispositifs Mac tels que nous les connaissons. Bien sûr, les utilisateurs qui veulent continuer à utiliser uTorrent peuvent le faire sur la version Web du client, cependant, ceux qui préfèrent les applications indépendantes utiliseront sûrement l'incroyable alternative déjà présentée ci-dessus.`


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Quel est ton OS, car uTorrent n'est pas et ne sera pas mis à jour en 64 bits
> `La plupart d'entre vous se demandent peut-être quelle est la raison pour laquelle uTorrent fonctionne pas sur Catalina. Et vous ne serez pas tort de vous poser cette question, car uTorrent est toujours l’un des clients torrent les plus populaires à ce jour. Cependant, en regardant mieux, nous constatons que uTorrent est le client torrent de référence pour les utilisateurs Windows Sur Mac, la situation est un peu différente et il y a beaucoup de concurrents C’est peut-être l’une des raisons pour lesquelles uTorrent a décidé de ne pas investir plus de ressources et d’heures de travail dans la création d’une application uTorrent 64 bits.
> 
> ...


Je suis sous mojave…


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (30 Janvier 2020)

Ok, donc c'est pas ça le problème ....


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Quelle version de uTorrent ?


----------



## Soazico (30 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Quelle version de uTorrent ?


1.8.7.
Et avec Time Machine, il n'y a pas moyen que je puisse récupérer quelque chose ?


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Janvier 2020)

Je te conseille de désinstaller uTorrent en le glissant dans la fenêtre d'AppCleaner, et tu supprimes tout.

Tu vides la corbeille, ensuite tu le réinstalles à partir du site officiel (la version classic).

Si après ça ça ne marche toujours pas, il faudra s'intéresser à ce bug qui t'a obligée à forcer l'extinction. Il n'y a que uTorrent qui pose problème ?


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Et en profiter pour scanner avec  





> Malwarebytes for Mac — Remplace les antivirus sur Mac
> 
> 
> Malwarebytes for Mac analyse et élimine les virus, adwares, ransomwares et autres malwares sur Mac. Vous êtes protégé et les performances de votre Mac sont préservées.
> ...


si çà n'a pas été fait.....des fois que....


----------



## Kingtäz (31 Janvier 2020)

Même problème pour moi ... Pas de solution ? J'ai utilisé le logiciel lundi, aucun soucis, rien de particulier entre temps (même pas de mise à jour, rien ..) et quand je démarre l'appli, elle plante instantanément. J'ai essayé une version différente, supprimer les .plist associés, mais idem. Bon c'est pas le logiciel perso que j'utilise méga souvent, mais quand même, c'est un peu bizarre ...


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Je te conseille de désinstaller uTorrent en le glissant dans la fenêtre d'AppCleaner, et tu supprimes tout.
> 
> Tu vides la corbeille, ensuite tu le réinstalles à partir du site officiel (la version classic).
> 
> Si après ça ça ne marche toujours pas, il faudra s'intéresser à ce bug qui t'a obligée à forcer l'extinction. Il n'y a que uTorrent qui pose problème ?


Bonjour,
je vais faire tout ça mais je vais faire une sauvegarde TM avant histoire de ne pas faire empirer les choses ^^


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2020)

Kingtäz a dit:


> Même problème pour moi ... Pas de solution ? J'ai utilisé le logiciel lundi, aucun soucis, rien de particulier entre temps (même pas de mise à jour, rien ..) et quand je démarre l'appli, elle plante instantanément. J'ai essayé une version différente, supprimer les .plist associés, mais idem.


Et dans une session différente (du genre, un compte _Invités_) ?


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

Kingtäz a dit:


> Même problème pour moi ... Pas de solution ? J'ai utilisé le logiciel lundi, aucun soucis, rien de particulier entre temps (même pas de mise à jour, rien ..) et quand je démarre l'appli, elle plante instantanément. J'ai essayé une version différente, supprimer les .plist associés, mais idem. Bon c'est pas le logiciel perso que j'utilise méga souvent, mais quand même, c'est un peu bizarre ...


Je me sens moins seule


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et dans une session différente (du genre, un compte _Invités_) ?


Oui à essayer. Il faut juste que je regarde comment on fait pour ouvrir une autre session


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Oui à essayer. Il faut juste que je regarde comment on fait pour ouvrir une autre session


Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupes / et activer l'utilisateur _Invité_…


----------



## sinbad21 (31 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Oui à essayer. Il faut juste que je regarde comment on fait pour ouvrir une autre session


Ne te prends pas la tête, je viens d'essayer de lancer uTorrent, j'ai le même message. C'est général.

edit : j'ai regardé dans le crash report, c'est un problème de certificat expiré. Cette page explique comment remédier à la situation. 

Le problème c'est qu'il faut avoir Xcode.


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ne te prends pas la tête, je viens d'essayer de lancer uTorrent, j'ai le même message. C'est général.


Ah mince ! Moi qui venais de finir ma sauvegarde. J'ai donc été une des preum's à avoir ce souci. Je pourrai toujours me vanter de ça ^^
Plus sérieusement, cela vient donc de utorrent et pas de mon mac si je comprends bien. Du coup, ou j'attends qu'il y ait une version qui ne plante pas ou je me cherche un remplaçant pour mes torrents, c'est ça ?


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ne te prends pas la tête, je viens d'essayer de lancer uTorrent, j'ai le même message. C'est général.


Alors c'est très étrange, mais j'ai effacé l'appli avec appcleaner et je l'ai réinstallée (version classic) et là ça marche. Il e manque juste la petite pastille verte qui me dit que j'ai bien des connexions entrantes ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## sinbad21 (31 Janvier 2020)

Soazico a dit:


> Alors c'est très étrange, mais j'ai effacé l'appli avec appcleaner et je l'ai réinstallée (version classic) et là ça marche. Il e manque juste la petite pastille verte qui me dit que j'ai bien des connexions entrantes ou quelque chose comme ça.


Étonnant !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (31 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de mise à jour, les dev's ne le passeront pas en 64 bits, mais il y a de nombreuses alternatives, perso j'ai choisi qBittorent


----------



## Soazico (31 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de mise à jour, les dev's ne le passeront pas en 64 bits, mais il y a de nombreuses alternatives, perso j'ai choisi qBittorent


ok je note ! Merci ! Pour l'instant ça fonctionne comme avant, à voir si ça continue la prochaine fois que je fermerai l'appli


----------

